# Aluminet shade cloth



## Gilda (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone use this type of shade cloth ? If so, is there a drastic temperature drop or so so ? Being reflective ,you would think its cooler than black shade cloth.


----------



## lienluu (Apr 8, 2007)

I used it because Sam Tsui of Orchid Inn recommended it. BUt i don't know how it would compare to black shade cloth since i've only ever used Aluminet


----------



## bwester (Apr 8, 2007)

Good stuff!!! Its all i use


----------



## Ray (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with Blake.

If you think about it, shade cloth cuts down on light in two ways, reflection and absorption. The Aluminet does so almost entirely by reflection, and black stuff does so almost exclusively by absorption, converting the light into heat.

No matter which you use, the best thing to do is suspend the cloth above the greenhouse so there is an air space between the two.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Ray said:


> I agree with Blake.
> 
> No matter which you use, the best thing to do is suspend the cloth above the greenhouse so there is an air space between the two.


Outside the structure!? Doesn't that require some sort of mechanical system to move/remove the cloth?


----------



## bwester (Apr 9, 2007)

no, mine is fastened on the top of the GH on the outside and has been for a year and a half now with no problems. Every couple months I spray it down with a hose. Trust me though, this stuff is well worth the price.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 9, 2007)

Ray said:


> I agree with Blake.
> 
> If you think about it, shade cloth cuts down on light in two ways, reflection and absorption. The Aluminet does so almost entirely by reflection, and black stuff does so almost exclusively by absorption, converting the light into heat.
> 
> No matter which you use, the best thing to do is suspend the cloth above the greenhouse so there is an air space between the two.



I have lattice in between my glass and the shade cloth(roof is very slightly pitched)...
black cloth =absorption ....light into heat(I don't need more heat)!!! What % aluminet is recommended ? My greenhouse faces North.
Thanks all !


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 9, 2007)

I traded in for aluminet last year. I need another big piece this year, I should really get on that before I actually _need_ it. I can't honestly remember what percent shade I got the first time. 50% probably.


----------



## Candace (Apr 9, 2007)

> Outside the structure!? Doesn't that require some sort of mechanical system to move/remove the cloth?



Yes, it's called arm power. Pull. Pull. I just put my second layer on this weekend. I use white 52%, not aluminet. I don't have it suspended like Ray said. It's better to do that as you get much better shading. That's why I need two layers in the Spring and Summer. I can do it by myself after so many years. I just use a rope throw it over the greenhouse and then drag it up.


----------



## Ray (Apr 9, 2007)

The air space is more important with black shade cloth, as it allows the heat to dissipate without passing into the greenhouse. With white or Aluminet, the buildup is far less, so the need is less critical.


----------



## bwester (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, I have mine right against the plastic at 65% shade and another 30% white on the inside for the slippers


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 9, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Outside the structure!? Doesn't that require some sort of mechanical system to move/remove the cloth?



Once you put the shading on in spring, you don't take it off until fall. After that you can go to clear glass. Just throw it over the structure and tie it down. Of course it's a bit more involved as the greenhouse size changes.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 9, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> Of course it's a bit more involved as the greenhouse size changes.



What do you fertilize your greenhouse with to get to to grow and change size?


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 10, 2007)

gonewild said:


> What do you fertilize your greenhouse with to get to to grow and change size?



money.........


----------

